# Search engine help



## giggler (Apr 7, 2009)

I try to "search" all the time, but am not very good.

If I want to find this..

Cherry pork chops, in this thread...

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f49/stuffed-cordon-bleu-pork-chops-56367.html

what do I "search" for?

Ol-Blue? or cherry pork chops?

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 7, 2009)

Is this what you are looking for?

The recipe for cherry glazed pork chops was not in the stuffed cordon bleu pork chops thread.  It was its own thread.

What I did was click on search and type in cherry pork chops.  Then I scrolled down through the results to find the above thread.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 7, 2009)

I actually told Debbie how much I loved her pork chops with cherry glaze in the Stuffed Cordon Blue Pork Chops thread, so I think that's probably where the OP got that.   

Eric ~ if I know Ol-Blue has made a recipe and posted it, I click on her name and then select "statistics" and then "threads started by Ol-Blue" and can generally find the recipe I remember her starting.  It's the best way I've found so far to find her recipes.  I definitely rely on the statistics section to find threads when I know who started them.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 9, 2009)

Our Search engine is a little limited in what it can do - but there are some ways to make it work better. Maybe this explanation will help a little Eric:

A "Keyword" is just that - ONE _KEY_ WORD. It is not a phrase (more than one word).

In your case - you actually had three things to search on:

Go to Advanced Search
Enter "cherry" under Search by Keyword
Enter "Ol-blue" under Search by User Name
Scroll down to "Pork" under Search in Forum(s)

The result is the three Ol-blue threads with cherry and pork in them in that forum. 

If you search on "cherry pork chops" as a Keyword - you get 347 hits, every incidence of the 3 words.

This is one reason the Mods and Admins move threads to different forums sometimes ... so that they can be found easier when searching like this.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 12, 2009)

This was the recipe I was referring to in the thread mentioned in the original post.  I love it, it's simple and yummy.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 13, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> This was the recipe I was referring to in the thread mentioned in the original post. I love it, it's simple and yummy.


 that looks yummy!! i made a chutney with cherries and hot pepper flakes that was great but i lost the recipe. i kinda made it up from several recipes i found and tailored it to my taste.


----------

